# What are your hours/days you work?



## Heavyduty5

Right now my hours are 8-430 and I really like it but I may be getting switched to 3rd shift Thursday-Monday 10-6... is that shift even worth the money? 

What's your hours


----------



## Jlarson

5:00 - 3:30 Monday to Thursday.


----------



## Heavyduty5

I would totally work those hours


----------



## nrp3

On call 24/7 365. Doesn't end up being that bad though.


----------



## flyboy

Three to Four hours every Tuesday morning for a staff meeting. Either in person or skype.


----------



## Jlarson

Heavyduty5 said:


> I would totally work those hours


Yeah, gives me plenty of time to run a side racket too.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Involved in a project and my time is 06:30 till when the contractors finish. it averages 3 to 4 hours every day. Generally off on weekends . My coworker will not work over most days.

LC


----------



## MTW

flyboy said:


> Three to Four hours every Tuesday morning for a staff meeting. Either in person or skype.


That's it?


----------



## Heavyduty5

How would you guys feel with the 3rd shift and having off Tuesday, Wednesday.., I honestly don't think I could do that lol


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


> That's it?


Yeah, pretty much. :laughing:
66 years old

I live 3 minutes away so I stop in a lot. An hour here and there during the week.


----------



## MTW

flyboy said:


> Yeah, pretty much. :laughing:
> 66 years old
> 
> I live 3 minutes away so I stop in a lot. An hour here and there during the week.


That is the benefit of being part of a business affinity group after all.


----------



## HackWork

I try to work everyday but as few hours a day as possible. I'd rather spread it out than bunch it together.


----------



## backstay

Never less than 12 hrs a day, never less than 6 days a week.


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


> That is the benefit of being part of a business affinity group after all.


It really is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Julius793

Mostly 7:30-4:30 I won't consistently work graveyard even if you paid me double.


----------



## dronai

Heavyduty5 said:


> Right now my hours are 8-430 and I really like it but I may be getting switched to 3rd shift Thursday-Monday 10-6... is that shift even worth the money?
> 
> What's your hours


I worked swing shift at LAX for awhile. left home at 12:00 1 hour comute, then shuttle bus from the employee parking 30 minutes, start shift at 2:00pm - 10:30 pm, shuttle out 30 minutes, and home at 12:00 midnight !! Good money but kicked my ass. Sometimes they had me stay and help the night shift till 2:00 am !


----------



## sparkiez

really depends. If new construction I get a task, split up work between school and errands. If service calls, during the day.


----------



## glen1971

I'm on 8:00-4:30 M-F, with every other, or there abouts, Friday off.. On call every 6 weeks and can work some long days.. Depending on what's going on.. However with holidays, and for the first time in 11 years I needed to take more than one day in a row for a sick day (needed a week), I wound up working 1 day in July...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Working service I was normally first shift 0700-1530 but I preferred second or third shift myself. 

In the past I'd rather worked after dark when possible.


----------



## chicken steve

I'll often start paperwork before dawn , get to the actual job(s) 7:30-8 , answer calls after 4, and gig to midnight on weekends , and tend/build my farm in between....

Thankfully the good lord has granted me the health and energy to keep up

~CS~


----------



## Essex

Covering the railways we are 24/7 but our core hours are 08:00-17:00 Mon-Fri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HackWork

Essex said:


> Covering the railways we are 24/7 but our core hours are 08:00-17:00 Mon-Fri
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 @Essex, you haven't posted your qualifications like you said that you would:


Essex said:


> I tell you what. I will post all my qualifications and evidence on what I have achieved in my working life so long as the bully boys in here do exactly he same.
> 
> Those that are not qualified get banned. Simple!


By your own words you should be banned. Everyone knows you're not an electrician and that's why you haven't posted your qualifications and evidence.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=64545


----------



## sbrn33

I posted mine then it got locked. I like that idea, it is cool to hear how people worked their way up. I would start a thread but I am afraid cricket would lock it. Maybe I should try in the controversial section.


----------



## Flyingsod

Working nights is detrimental to ones health. It's studied and known that night shift workers have higher incidences of health issues than the general population. I personally prefer swing shift as I dislike waking to an alarm clock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLuke

Our Edmonton guys work 8:00-4:30 and Calgary 7:00-3:30, we switch out who is on call every two weeks. Some guys have the chance to work almost every Saturday if they choose for at least 4-8 hours. As for myself I stopped keeping track of my hours and do what I need to do as I need to do it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> I posted mine then it got locked. I like that idea, it is cool to hear how people worked their way up. I would start a thread but I am afraid cricket would lock it. Maybe I should try in the controversial section.


Cricket already started a similar thread.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/how-did-you-get-started-trade-217953/


----------



## drsparky

My contract is for 7:00 3:30 M-F, 40 hours, no mandatory overtime, no call, if a day goes long, comp time. And that's the way I like it.


----------



## sbrn33

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cricket already started a similar thread.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/how-did-you-get-started-trade-217953/


Yea, I was going to go back and copy and paste it there but I can't find the other locked thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> Yea, I was going to go back and copy and paste it there but I can't find the other locked thread.


This thread:

[URL="http://www.electriciantalk.com/f33/examples-hate-thread-217865/"]http://www.electriciantalk.com/f33/examples-hate-thread-217865/[/URL]


----------



## V-Dough

6:50 AM to 4:20 PM Monday to Thursday, 6:50 AM to 3:20 PM Fridays day shift for 2 weeks
5:45 PM to 3:57 AM Monday to Thursday, 4:45 PM to 1:15 PM Fridays night shift for 2 weeks
weekends are voluntary 6:00 AM start and you can work whatever you want between 5 and 8 hours.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

V-Dough said:


> 6:50 AM to 4:20 PM Monday to Thursday, 6:50 AM to 3:20 PM Fridays day shift for 2 weeks
> 5:45 PM to 3:57 AM Monday to Thursday, 4:45 PM to 1:15 PM Fridays night shift for 2 weeks
> weekends are voluntary 6:00 AM start and you can work whatever you want between 5 and 8 hours.


Why such odd ball times?


----------



## V-Dough

No idea. I work in automotive manufacturing, in assembly shop, so our hours are aligned with production. Other shops have 3 shifts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

V-Dough said:


> No idea. I work in automotive manufacturing, in assembly shop, so our hours are aligned with production. Other shops have 3 shifts.


The :50s, :20s, an :45 seemed odd to me.


----------



## MTW

chicken steve said:


> I'll often start paperwork before dawn , get to the actual job(s) 7:30-8 , answer calls after 4, and gig to midnight on weekends , and tend/build my farm in between....
> 
> Thankfully the good lord has granted me the health and energy to keep up
> 
> ~CS~


What percentage of that time is spent imbibing?


----------



## DIRT27

7 days of 12 hour days then followed by 7 days off.


----------



## BrettC

Part of my training schedule rotated on a 28 day cycle, working two 12 hour Sundays every month and having two Sundays off every month:

6 days 7am-3pm
3 days 3pm-11pm
4 nights 11pm-7am
4 days 3pm-11pm
3 nights 11pm-7am

It looks weird but with days off and "fake days off" (leave at 11pm, come back the next day at 11pm) between those shifts it comes out of 4 weeks of rotating shift work, with 3 other crews doing the same but starting on a different day for 24 hour coverage. Your weekends don't always fall on the weekend and one week you don't get two days off in a row. 

Blissfully, I have been reassigned to HVAC crew and I work M-F, 7am-3pm. It's a pay cut, but I could not get used to that rotating shift work.


----------



## icdubois

Let's see. In the last month I've worked for three different contractors on 7 different jobs. My shift normally was 7-3:30 but had a few that were 12:30p -9p a few others that were 4p - 12:30a and most recently 6a-4p for five days and 7a-5p for four days. But during all this I was employed and worked everyday. 

It will be nice to be put on a job that I know I will be there "long" term.


----------



## John Valdes

Jlarson said:


> 5:00 - 3:30 Monday to Thursday.


I never liked getting up early. I would prefer to start later and get off later. Just me I guess.



nrp3 said:


> On call 24/7 365. Doesn't end up being that bad though.


I quit a job over the exact same deal.
I was in a shop with 4 mechanics and me. We rotated and I only had call in every 4 weeks.
When they decided that everything that broke was electrical, they got me a special beeper to keep 24/7/365.
I politely gave it back with my two week notice.
I asked about getting paid to be on call like that and they said it was in my job description even though they could not show me.



Heavyduty5 said:


> How would you guys feel with the 3rd shift and having off Tuesday, Wednesday.., I honestly don't think I could do that lol


I would hate it personally. When I was young and working for the RR, I was off Tues/Weds night. 8 hours. Midnight till 8 am. Sucked. Easy but sucked being there all night long.



Flyingsod said:


> Working nights is detrimental to ones health. It's studied and known that night shift workers have higher incidences of health issues than the general population. I personally prefer swing shift as I dislike waking to an alarm clock


Prefer swing shift? You gotta be nuts. Swing for me is the absolute worst thing.
I would rather work 12 hours on third shift than have to change my schedule so much. How can you ever get used to the hours when they change all the time.
Oh....And when people say you will get used to shifts like this and night shifts. They are lying or dumb.



DIRT27 said:


> 7 days of 12 hour days then followed by 7 days off.


I could make that work. Not today. When I was much younger.

I worked in one plant where you worked straight day or night. But it was 12 hours.
I was on night shift and worked from 8 pm to 8 am. Work four days in row. 3 days the following week. Then 6 days straight 12 hour shifts with 6 days off each month or 6 days on each month.

When I got to 8 am to 4 pm I was much happier.


----------



## just the cowboy

*8:00 to 4:30*

When I owned the ranch it was 12-14 hours a day 7 days a week, off sometimes if it rained hard.
Now working for a company it is Monday to Friday 8:00-4:30. BUT I leave the house at 6:30 AM with a 70 minute drive. Then have to stop at barn and do horses on way home so I don't get in till 6:30 PM. 12 hours every workday more on weekends.


----------



## heavysparky

been doing thirds at 2 different places over the last year 
place a ran the typical sunday night- Friday morning third shift
sunday night start at 5 pm end at 6 30 am Monday morning
rest of the week was 10 pm to 6 30 am Monday night thru Saturday morning

place B. this place was cluster funk

Third shift started Monday night at 10 pm. so a regular 40 hour week was 11 pm Monday to 7 30 am Saturday morning. Mandatory Saturday was 11 pm Saturday to 730 am Sunday morning. needless to say they couldn't keep workers on thirds


----------



## hardworkingstiff

My son works for Corning making fiber optic cable and they have a horrible work schedule. 12 hour shifts, 2 per day, 7am to 7pm and 7pm to 7am


work 4 nights

3 days off

work 3 days

1 day off

work 3 nights

3 days off

work 4 days

7 days off

repeat


----------



## backstay

hardworkingstiff said:


> My son works for Corning making fiber optic cable and they have a horrible work schedule. 12 hour shifts, 2 per day, 7am to 7pm and 7pm to 7am
> 
> 
> work 4 nights
> 
> 3 days off
> 
> work 3 days
> 
> 1 day off
> 
> work 3 nights
> 
> 3 days off
> 
> work 4 days
> 
> 7 days off
> 
> repeat


I use to work that shift. It was way better than 7 day swings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

After a talk with the wife we decided I go out to work no earlier than 1000 and leave no later than 1400.


----------



## AXG89

M-F 12-8:30am is my "regular" schedule buuuut since I'm at the bottom of the seniority totem pole. I'm the one that usually has to stay to cover any 1st shift absence or stay for project work if none of the other guys feel like staying. Which really sucks cause I'm attending school at the moment. Also we work 2-3 saturdays out of the month but those are random.


----------



## sparkiez

AXG89 said:


> M-F 12-8:30am is my "regular" schedule buuuut since I'm at the bottom of the seniority totem pole. I'm the one that usually has to stay to cover any 1st shift absence or stay for project work if none of the other guys feel like staying. Which really sucks cause I'm attending school at the moment. Also we work 2-3 saturdays out of the month but those are random.


Sounds to me like you are in a packing plant.


----------



## AXG89

sparkiez said:


> Sounds to me like you are in a packing plant.


Haha good guess. Yep JBS Beef Omaha. I worked in some wind farms outside of Dodge City, KS for a little while. I get paid better now though. People are surprised and ask me why. Every time I tell them I left that job for this one.


----------



## sparkiez

AXG89 said:


> Haha good guess. Yep JBS Beef Omaha. I worked in some wind farms outside of Dodge City, KS for a little while. I get paid better now though. People are surprised and ask me why. Every time I tell them I left that job for this one.


Wasn't much of a guess. Vande Berg is based in Sioux City and there is quite a bit of beef processing that happens around that way.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Man, worked tooooo much today.

Out on the end of a dock, 8-1. Too much work for this old retired guy.


----------



## Voltron

6:00am-2:30pm Mon-Fri.


----------



## glen1971

Monday was a good one.. We got anywhere from 8-18" of wet heavy snow, depending on the area. I got up at 5 am, left the house at 7, and worked til 5 and got home at 5:30.. Then we took a power bump around 7:45 and had 7 compressors shut down. I left the house at 8 pm and got home at 5:30 Tuesday morning. After paperwork it was just after 6 when I crawled into bed..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

glen1971 said:


> Monday was a good one.. We got anywhere from 8-18" of wet heavy snow, depending on the area. I got up at 5 am, left the house at 7, and worked til 5 and got home at 5:30.. Then we took a power bump around 7:45 and had 7 compressors shut down. I left the house at 8 pm and got home at 5:30 Tuesday morning. After paperwork it was just after 6 when I crawled into bed..


You work inside a plant or out in an open area?


----------



## glen1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> You work inside a plant or out in an open area?


It's a sour gas field gathering system with wells that feed to various compressors. The wet snow wobbled the power to the sites..


----------



## LARMGUY

Four tens which are usually twelves, like today, Mon through Thur.

Today was a bitch!
I walked 14440 steps today all in one 200 ft long building.


----------



## Jlarson

John Valdes said:


> I never liked getting up early. I would prefer to start later and get off later. Just me I guess.


I'll put up with it for Fridays off and government benefits. 

It's not quite the same as my flex hours I had when I was a full time owner or a salaried plant engineer. Although the downside to both was often 60 plus hour weeks :blink:


----------



## Kwilli1st

i work 7pm-7am///wk 1 (mon) 2 on, 3 off, 2 on,///wk 2 (mon) 2 off, 3 on, 2 off. overtime after 8 hrs, saturday time and a 1/2, and sunday double time


----------



## zac

If its head high and depending on the tide I work half a day. If it's Santa Ana conditions and 3 foot plus, its a mandatory day off! If its over 80 degrees on the beach and glassy with at least a bump in the surf its also a half day. It can be very fickle determining my daily schedule. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

If its double overhead and Santa Ana conditions for a few days, its a mandatory trip to Baja. This could be a week delay in construction.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

If its raining and more then 10 drops enter the circle (that I have drawn out) I roll up and call it a day. 
If there is a sporting event in my area in the afternoon there is a clause that allows me a half day. 
If I have to park more then 20' from a job site it becomes an immediate day off. 
I still don't understand why they call electricians pre madonas. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john

flyboy said:


> Yeah, pretty much. :laughing:
> 66 years old
> 
> I live 3 minutes away so I stop in a lot. An hour here and there during the week.


I was working 60-80 hours a week for years, now at 65 I have cut back to 40-50 though I am taking a whole lot more vacations.

I have always worked irregular hours but to do it consistently for an extended period of time I would hate. I did 6 PM-6AM for 3 months 7 days a week durn near killed me and I was 30 at the time.


----------



## zac

If I show up and no one answers the door after 10 seconds... I'm gone.
If I'm told I have to wear shoe covers.... I'm already one shoe out the door. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardworkingstiff

brian john said:


> I was working 60-80 hours a week for years, now at 65 I have cut back to 40-50 though I am taking a whole lot more vacations.
> 
> I have always worked irregular hours but to do it consistently for an extended period of time I would hate. I did 6 PM-6AM for 3 months 7 days a week durn near killed me and I was 30 at the time.


The longest stretch for me was 33 days (7 days a week, like you 12 hours/day).

I was in my 40's and ... I said never again. 

3 months must have been brutal.


----------



## Yellow World

Had to occasionally work night shifts before. Every time finishing working night shift, it took me days to get back into my normal daily rhythm. 

Met some guys who love to work in the night, though. Asking why they like night shift, they say "less work, less supervisors, no managers, easy going". Guess it all depends on personal preference.


----------

